

Dwarf Fortress update 2 years in making to be released next week. - bobjordan
http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=139852.0

======
bobjordan
This post got 4 votes in the first 2 hours, on 2nd page, then quickly
disappeared. Obviously the HN mods put the high decay rate mojo on it. Not
sure why.

